# Rays Nismo Centre Caps for LMGT rims



## bonjoh (Mar 31, 2015)

As the title says, looking for original centre caps (with clips)


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

The Nismo gt4 centre caps are still available. They are the flat disc type. Part no. 40315-RN851-BR

https://www.nengun.com/nismo/lm-gt4-center-caps

£71.44 for 4 delivered


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

If you're wanting those to suit LMGT 1 / 2 then there's a guy on Gacebook makes a CNC replice - actually better than the plastic originals


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

zimmersquirt said:


> If you're wanting those to suit LMGT 1 / 2 then there's a guy on Gacebook makes a CNC replice - actually better than the plastic originals


Will Bottas?


----------

